# PODI ASM ( Air Suspension Monitor) System Installed!!!!



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

A few weeks ago I was given a pre-production prototype from Greg out at Podi to install in my 2007 3.6L 4Motion Passat Wagon to run in conjunction with my current Air ride management set up which is the Accuair E-Level (will work with any management system) and it went great. 


Install: 
Hands Down.... the easiest air gauges I've ever installed! When compared to some of the others this system has very few parts... I only had to run power and ground ONE time, and that was at the front of the car. The gauges have connectors, so all you have to do is plug in 1 to 3 gauges. For the sender box, all you have to do is plug in the air lines, then run the supplied 12ft data cord to the front of car. It's very easy and only took me about 30 minutes to install. No big, bulky senders crowding my trunk anymore... 

Specs: 
The system monitors all 5 zones, and is designed to be run with 1, 2, or 3 gauges (your choice). The Kit will retail for $349 and will include: 1 Gauge, 1 Pressure sender unit and a 12 ft data cord. You can add more gauges for an additional cost. Also keep in mind that you will also need to pick up the appropriate Hardware for this install too (Fittings, Airline, Pod) 


There's a few drawbacks though: 
1. You can only see 2 zones at any given time. There's a button on the front of the gauge, you press the button to view the next 2 zones, press the button to view the 5th zone, then press the button to view the first 2 zones again. You can run single or dual display gauges, and as you can see below, I chose to run 2 dual display gauges so I can see all 4 corners at the same time. If I want to see the tank pressure, I just press the button once. It's actually quite convenient IMO, since im running the E-Level I don't need to see everything all the time anyway. 

Dual Guages monitoring the Left and right sides.... 









Settings for the Above Picture..... 









Tank Press (left) 









Display button/Gauge 









And the Dual Pod 









2. The barbs on the sender box are fragile. They are designed to hold 150psi no problem, but because the air line is hard, you can easily break the barbs if there's too much side-to-side movement. It's also VERY difficult to remove the airline from the barbs once installed. So just make sure you have the lines correct before putting them on the barbs. 

Sending Unit as you can see this isnt very big..... which is a huge plus when it comes to finding a place to mount it 


















Phone cord data Cord (this is the same type of plug for the gauges) 











Greg out at Podi wanted me to Mentionthat these will be available for sale within the next few weeks and they are already forming a pretty big list of people interested in buying. If you want to get on the list, email Greg @ [email protected]. He mentioned inventory will be going fast and doesn't want people waiting to receive theirs, so email him now. 

They also have a promo going on where you can get a free AWOL DVD if you spend $200. As mentioned earlier Greg said the system will retail for $349, so if you get on the list and get one, you can get a free DVD. 

Thanks for reading.... 
Patrick.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking good Patrick :beer::beer:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

The only thing that I would have done differently from a design standpoint is have the air line inlets be female 1/4" npt. That was you can put a 1/4" ptc or a 1/8" ptc adapter and not have to worry about breaking a fragile built in ptc and rendering in useless. BUT that said, very impressive still. Wonder if it was a manufacturing standpoint decision or cost effectiveness decision.


----------



## MicBicPic (Feb 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good Patrick :beer::beer:


 thanks Will!!


----------



## MC Hammered (May 18, 2005)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> The only thing that I would have done differently from a design standpoint is have the air line inlets be female 1/4" npt. That was you can put a 1/4" ptc or a 1/8" ptc adapter and not have to worry about breaking a fragile built in ptc and rendering in useless. BUT that said, very impressive still. Wonder if it was a manufacturing standpoint decision or cost effectiveness decision.


 The high resolution senders we chose to use in the ASM come with an integrated nipple as shown so we had to design around it. 

If there is a way to have a flexible adapter to PTC as an interface I would consider adding it to the package to prevent breaking the nipple. 

If anyone has suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

still wound rather have a dual needle podi for air ride


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

Very interested in this for my mk6.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

hose barbs and air ride seems like a bad idea to me


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

ForVWLife said:


> hose barbs and air ride seems like a bad idea to me


There's no problem with barbs. I ran 175psi to my barbed paddle valves for several years.. no issues.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

You could use a short hose and a straight ptc union to make it easier to disconnect.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Just gonna bump this thread, I got mine and love it for my switchspeed setup. And I heard they are changing the nipples to 1/4" PTC fittings that should be out at the beginning of 2013. I have been talking with the guys at Podi and will post some shots when I get mine. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

98DUB said:


> Just gonna bump this thread, I got mine and love it for my switchspeed setup. And I heard they are changing the nipples to 1/4" PTC fittings that should be out at the beginning of 2013. I have been talking with the guys at Podi and will post some shots when I get mine. :beer:


We just spoke with them about this. It looks like they are going to go another direction instead of using PTC fittings. It's still up in the air though.


----------

